# Weekly competition 2012-20



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 U' R F' U R' F' U2
*2. *U R U R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U'
*3. *U' F2 R' U F2 R2 U2
*4. *U' F2 U' R U' R F2 R2 U2
*5. *R' F2 U R U2 F U' F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L' B2 D' B' F U2 R F' U' L' U'
*2. *L2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R' U' B2 U B' L D' B2 D2 B U2
*3. *R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' B' D' B2 U F' D2 L B2 R2
*4. *U L2 F' R' B2 U F D2 F' D' R L B2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R F2
*5. *U2 R2 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 U R2 B' F D U' F2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' L Fw' D' B F' D' Uw Fw L B2 D2 U2 B' Uw' F2 Uw Fw L D R' Fw' Uw' Rw' F2 R D' R' Fw' Uw2 L Fw Uw' F' U
*2. *L U' Fw D Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw R2 D2 L Uw Rw2 D2 R' B' F D2 U2 L R2 U' B' R U2 L' Uw U' Rw Fw2 D2 Uw R2 Uw'
*3. *U' L B' D2 U L' D Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 F D2 B L Uw' F' Rw2 B F Uw L2 R U' R2 F Uw' L' Rw D Rw' U R' B' D' Uw B' Fw2 D'
*4. *D Fw L Rw U B2 F' D2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 F D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw' U' B2 Fw2 U2 B2 L F L2 U2 B2 Fw' L' D Fw Uw2 R2 Uw' F L'
*5. *L2 U2 Fw D2 Uw U L B' Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' R2 Uw' Fw F' R' F R' Uw L2 Rw B Fw2 R Uw' B L2 R2 B' F' R Uw' Fw' Rw B Fw2 U' F' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Rw U' Bw2 D2 F' Lw Dw' Bw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw' Dw' B' D' Dw' Uw' B2 U' R Uw2 Lw2 U2 F2 D' U2 Bw' F' L B' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Lw R Uw2 Lw F R Uw B D Dw Uw Rw2 Bw' D2 F2 D F' Lw2 R D L2 D2
*2. *Lw Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 D2 F2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Rw' D' U' B L Uw U' B Lw U L D' B2 Bw Uw' U' Fw' F' Dw Uw2 U2 F L2 Bw Uw2 R F2 L' D B2 Fw2 Uw' L' D' Uw2 B Bw2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 L' B Bw Fw2 Uw2 F L2 B Bw Fw
*3. *Lw2 U' B' Bw Fw' L Uw2 Bw' U' Lw2 D' Fw Lw2 B2 L' Bw2 F Lw Bw' U' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw Bw2 Lw' Dw F2 L' Lw Dw Bw L2 D Bw R2 Dw F Lw' Dw' F2 R2 B' Uw Rw' R' Bw2 F' U' Lw' B Dw2 F2 R' Fw2 Lw F Dw2 Rw'
*4. *Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 Dw' Uw2 B' Fw2 Lw' Rw Fw' Dw2 Uw R Bw' D' U R' Uw Fw D Uw2 Lw R2 D Uw Bw F2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Uw Bw D B2 U Lw' Uw' B2 F2 Dw' L Rw' D' Uw' B' F2 Lw U' R' Dw Fw D' Uw Lw' R B' Bw2 F'
*5. *Rw' F' Dw' F D' F2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' F Uw B' L2 Lw B R D Dw2 Lw R2 Fw L' Lw' R2 Fw' Dw2 F2 Uw' U2 L' D' B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw Fw' F' L' D B' Bw' L2 B F' Uw Lw' F' D2 Uw2 B Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L' Uw' U F' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U' U 2L2 3R2 2R' R2 2U L2 3F L' 2B 2R2 3U2 2U L 3U' 2B2 D 3R2 2F 2L' 2D' B2 F 2D 2U2 F 2L' 2B' 2U 2B' 2U' 2F2 2R D2 L' 2D B' 2B 3F2 F2 3R2 3U2 2B' L 2L' 2R2 D 2U B' D B' U' B' 2D 3R D 2U B' 2D2 2U2 3R' R 3U 2L2 R2 B 2B 2U2 B'
*2. *3F2 2F R' B2 2L2 B2 2B' D 2D2 3F2 D L2 2D 3U' 2F 3U' 3F2 D L2 U 2F 2L' 3F 2R2 D' 2D B U L2 3F' 3U2 2B 3R' 2D' 2U' 2F 2R' 2D 3U' 2U2 2R2 3F' L' 2L' 2U2 R2 3F' 2F2 2R' 2B 3R2 B2 3R U2 2F2 U2 L2 D2 L' 2U2 3R D2 2B 2U' B2 L 3F F 2D2 2L'
*3. *L' 2U2 U' B 2B2 3F2 F' 2D U 2B 2D2 3U2 2U2 2F 3U2 2U2 2B' 3F2 L 2L 2R' 2U 3F' 3U 2R2 U B2 2B2 2F' D 2D2 3U 2R' D' U2 B' 2U 3F2 R' 2F' R D2 B2 2L2 F' 2R' 2B' 2F2 3R2 R' B2 3U' 2B F L2 U' L 2R' 2D' F' 2D 2B2 R' 3F 3U2 2L2 R' B2 2U' 2R'
*4. *3R' B U' 2L 3F2 L2 R' D 3U' 2B2 2F' F D2 B F' D B' 2D' 2L2 2R' R' 3U R2 2U' L2 2L2 3U U' 2L' R' 3U R 2U' 3R' R B2 2B2 F' U' 3F2 2F U 3R' 2R2 R 2F2 2D2 L2 2D 2U' 3R' 2D 3F' 2F2 3U' R 2B2 3F2 L2 F2 2R 2D 2B2 2F2 D' 3F2 2F' F' 2U2 2F'
*5. *3U' U 2B' 2L' 3R' B2 2D F2 3U2 2U2 2B' D 3U' 2U2 R U' B 2B2 D' 2R D 2U2 2R 3F 2F2 3R R 3F2 R D 2F2 3U2 3F2 2F 2R R2 3F' U2 2F' D' F' R2 B D 2B F2 L F' 2U' F 2U U2 F2 3R 2D2 L' 3U2 L 2R2 2B 3F' 2R2 R 3F2 3R' 3F2 2D' 2L' 2B2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U' L2 3R' 2R R' 3D B' 3R' 3B' 2F' 2L' 2U' B D' R 3B 2R 3U U' 2L' B D 2U2 3F 3D R2 D' 2U 2L R2 3D' U' 3B L' 2B' 3U2 B F2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U' U2 3L2 B2 2B 3L D' 3D F U' 2R U B2 D 3L 3R 3B2 F' R2 B' 3F2 D' L 2B2 3U2 3F 2U L 2R 3U' B2 3L2 2D2 B2 3B2 F 3U' 2F' R' D2 B R2 F D2 2B 3L 2R2 B2 L 2U' 2R2 2F' D' 2F D 3B' F 3R' U
*2. *2L' 2B 2F L' 2R2 3U 3B2 2D' B 2B 3B2 2L' 3R' 2R' F2 L2 3B 3F' 3R2 2D' 2U' 2R 3B' D L R2 U 2L' 3D 3U 2U2 3R' U2 R' 2F L' B' L2 R' 3F 3L2 B2 3F 3D 2L R 3B' 2L2 D2 3D' 2R2 3U2 3F2 F2 R' F2 2D' F' D 3U' U2 L' 3L 2R2 R 2D' U' L 2L' U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 D 3B 2L' F 2U2 L' R 3B2 L2 D' L 3U2 2U L' 2L2 3B 3F 2F' R' 3B2 2F2 F2 2D 3R 2F U2 3R
*3. *F' L2 F 3L2 3U2 L' 2B' 3D 3L2 3R D' 2U2 B 3B2 L2 R2 2B2 2F' F U 2L 2D2 3D2 3U' L2 3R 3F' R B' 2R2 2D2 2U2 3R' 3D 3R 3F2 3L2 2R B 3F' 3R 3D R2 2B' 2U B' 2L' 2U' 2B 2U2 L 3L 3U' 2L' 2R' D' 3R2 2D' 3D 3B' L' 3R 2U2 L 3R2 F2 3R 3F' 3R2 2R2 B F' D2 2D' 2U2 3B 3F' L2 R2 U B 2B' D' 3U2 2L 3L2 2R' 2D' R B 2U' 3L 2R2 3U' B 3B2 2F' 2U' U 3B
*4. *3F 2R' 2B' 3U 3L 2B2 2D R' B2 L F2 3L2 3R' R2 D 3D' 2U' 3L' 2B' 2R' 3D 2L 3B2 2L2 B2 2F' R' B' 3B' 2R' B' 3D2 2L 2B2 2F' 2L2 3U U' 3B 2L' U' 2R 2D2 R' B' 2B' 3U 3B 2F' 2U' 2B' 2D2 L2 U 3B' 2U' 2B2 D2 3B2 3U2 2L' 3B' L' 3L' 2R D' F2 3D 2L' 2U 2F' 3L2 R2 2B' 2D F' L' U 3B F' 2D2 L2 F 2D 3B 3L' 2D U2 2F2 F2 D' 3B 3F2 2U 2L2 3D U2 3R 2D 3D'
*5. *L B 2B D' 3B2 2D2 L2 3L' 3D2 B' 2F2 3R R2 B 3F 3R 2R B 3B' 2D 2L 2B 3U U2 3L2 2R 3B' 3U2 B 2B' F2 3L' 3F' 3L2 U2 B2 2B' 3F 3D2 3F2 L 2D F' L 3D2 L' 2L 3B2 3F2 2D2 U 2L' 2B 3F2 D2 3D' U2 3B2 2D' 3R' 2U' 3B' 2D' 3L D 3R 2D 3U2 2R 2F' D2 2D2 U 2L R2 3B2 D 2B2 D2 3B2 2R' B 3F F2 3D' B' 2B2 3B 3U 2R2 2B2 3B' U2 2L2 3L2 3B2 3F 2F2 2D 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' U' R U2 F2 R' U
*2. *R' U2 R F' R U F2 U R2
*3. *F U R2 F2 R' F U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 R' D2 B' F U' L R2 B2 D2 F D2
*2. *U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' L' U R2 B' D2 F2 D' U2
*3. *U R' U' R' B2 L' B' D' F R D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 F' D2 L' F2 R' Fw F L' D2 Fw Uw U Rw' B D' Uw Fw2 L' U B2 Rw F L Rw U2 R B2 Rw' R F' U' Rw2 B' Fw2 L' U B D
*2. *Uw' Rw' U L2 Rw' R B Fw' D' L' Rw' R2 U' B F2 D F2 Uw2 F D R' Fw' F' R2 Fw2 Rw U2 R' U' Fw F2 Rw2 R B2 F2 L' B' D2 L' U2
*3. *B L2 B2 Fw' R D L' F Rw' Uw U F D' Fw F' D U F' Rw Fw Rw Uw U Rw' R Fw R B2 Fw2 D' U2 B' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 B Fw Uw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw' Rw2 R2 D Uw' F2 U Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw R2 F' Rw' U2 B2 U Rw2 F' Lw R' U' Fw F Uw F Lw Fw D2 Fw2 F U' Rw' B2 Rw Fw' Dw Lw2 Bw' Lw' R2 B' Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Bw' D L2 Fw Rw2 Uw B Uw R2 B Dw2 Rw D2
*2. *D2 L2 R D Uw Rw D Fw' F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 R' B' Fw' Dw2 R' B' Uw' L2 D2 Uw2 B2 Dw' U Fw2 Dw' B D Dw2 F Uw Fw Rw F' U2 Bw' Lw2 R' Uw2 R2 F2 Dw' Fw2 L' R2 Bw2 U' Rw R' B' R2 Dw' Bw Rw' Dw' Fw2 D2 R' Fw
*3. *Dw Bw2 F' L' B' L' F Dw Fw F2 L R D2 B L' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Lw2 Bw2 F Lw' Rw' D2 F2 L2 Rw2 F' R F2 Lw B' Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw' Bw Dw2 L2 Lw D U R2 B' L' Rw' Dw F Dw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Uw U Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 F2 2D2 F2 L R2 D 2U 3R' 2U' U' 2L' F2 R' 3U2 2U U2 L' 2L2 3R' 2F' 2R2 B' 3U2 3F2 R2 3F2 F D' 2D' U 3F D' 3U 2L' 3R2 R D2 2D2 2U U2 3F' 2U2 U 2B2 D 3U 2U2 R 3U' 2L2 F' D 2D2 3U2 3R2 3F' 2L' F2 2L2 2R2 D 2D 3U' U' L2 R U2 B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' 2L B' 2D' 3D 3U2 R2 2B' 2L' 2B L 3L' 3R2 3D2 3F' 3R2 D2 2B2 3L' 3F2 2D' 2U F D 3U2 3F' 2L2 3D' 3U' 3L2 3F' 2R2 B' F2 3D2 U 3R' F2 3L 3F' 3U' 3L 3R' 2D' U2 B 2B2 3U' 2B F D' 3U 2F' 3D2 R2 D' 3U' B2 3D2 2F2 2D' F2 3U 3B2 3L2 3D' 2U' 3B' 3L2 D 3F2 2L' F2 2D 2F F2 3R 3D U 2L 3B L2 2L 3L 2R B' U2 L' R' 3F' R' 2D' 3R2 D' 2L2 2B' 3F' D2 L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' L' D L B L2 F R U' L' U'
*2. *F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L F L2 U2 B U' F2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L2 R U2 L2 D L F2 R B R' D U' R'
*4. *U R2 D F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 D' L2 B U' R2 B2 F D
*5. *R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R D2 R' D B D B2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 L'
*6. *D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U R' F D L D' B L B' F2
*7. *D B R2 B2 L' D L' U2 L' U D R2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2
*8. *U' B R' U' R2 U' F' R' D2 B R2 U2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 U' D' B2 R2
*9. *B U' D' R' F B L U F D' B2 R L2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 L' F2
*10. *U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 R' F' D' L B U L2 D R' B U2
*11. *B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B D' L' B D B' R' U' R' F2
*12. *D' L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' L' U2 R U2 F' D L B2 D F2
*13. *D F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 L2 B' L' R2 D L2 D U F2 L B' D'
*14. *F D2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R B' F2 D U2 F L B2 D' R'
*15. *D2 B' U D' L' F' U' L U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D
*16. *F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L F D B' R D R' D' U L'
*17. *L U F' U2 R L2 B D F R F R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2
*18. *U' L' D' F2 L' U2 R F R' U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U D2
*19. *B D' L B' L2 D2 F L U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F R2
*20. *R2 U B2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 L R2 B' F R' B' D' U R' F2
*21. *L2 F' R F2 D F' R U' R' B D F2 U2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2
*22. *U' L D' F R U' B' L' U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R
*23. *R B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D R' U2 F2 R F L' U' R' D2
*24. *L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U R F' D B2 U' R D' B D R'
*25. *F2 B U' D' B2 R' F L2 F' D' F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2
*26. *U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' L R2 D2 F2 U' R D F2 L2 U'
*27. *F2 R F' R2 L' B' L U D' B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2
*28. *L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L F2 U F' R' B F' R U F'
*29. *B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L' B D U' L D B2 L2 U
*30. *B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B' F U' L2 R' F L' F2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 D' F R' D L F2 L2 U B' U2
*2. *R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U F D R2 B2 D' B2 U R'
*3. *B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R' B2 F R' F D2 R D' R2 F
*4. *R2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 F2 L' D U' R2 B L D' R' D B2
*5. *F R2 U R' F' U2 R F' L U L F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F' B' L2 F L F' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2
*2. *U' R' U2 L2 U B' U2 R' B' R D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 F2
*3. *R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U B' U R2 U' L' F2 R' F2 R U'
*4. *L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L D' L B R F2 R D
*5. *D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L D2 B' D2 L' U B L2 D R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L' U2 D2 R' D F' D' B R D2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L
*2. *B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 R D' B U2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2
*3. *F B' U R' L' B' U2 R' D' B R' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2
*4. *B U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L' F2 L' F D2 L2
*5. *R D2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U' B D R' F D2 B2 U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R F R U B U2 F' L' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' R F U2 F U2
*3. *D2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D' L' F D2 B' F U R2 D'
*4. *L' Rw Fw2 F L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 B2 R' F' R D B F R' Uw B' Rw' R' U' L' R Fw D L F2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 D L Rw2 D2 Rw R D L B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U R2 F' U2 F2
*3. *U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B F' D L2 D B2 L' B F U
*4. *Uw L' Uw2 B2 F2 D2 F U L' F' Rw2 D' Uw U L' R2 U' Fw U' Fw D' Uw2 R' D2 Uw U2 B2 U B D' Uw' U' R2 B2 Uw B Fw U2 B' F2
*5. *Dw Lw Rw2 R2 U2 L2 Rw Fw' R2 Dw2 U B Bw2 L Rw' Bw2 Uw U B Fw Rw2 D' F' Uw R2 Uw2 U Lw B Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw R2 Bw Dw2 L D2 Dw Uw2 B L2 Uw L' Lw' Dw' B Bw2 Dw' U2 Lw B F' D' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw D' Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B' U' R' U' R' U l' r u
*2. *L B L B L R B l r' b u
*3. *U L' U' L B U' L' R L r
*4. *R L R L' R' L B' l r u
*5. *L B' U R L' B U' B' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) /
*3. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D R' D' R' L' U R D'
*2. *U' D' R U' R U' D' U R
*3. *R' D' R D R U' R'
*4. *R' D' U' R' D' L U'
*5. *L' U' L' D L R' D' R'


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2012)

2x2: 7.48, 5.10, 5.36, 5.35, 7.58 = 6.06
3x3: 14.48, 17.39, 14.92, 12.53, 12.81 = 14.07
4x4: 1:01.78, 51.38, 57.13, 1:05.35, 58.88 = 59.26
5x5: 1:29.50, 1:38.36, 1:41.01, 1:46.21, 1:23.19 = 1:36.29
6x6:
7x7:
2-4: 1:27.43
2-5: 3:13.45
3x3 OH: 32.00, 27.35, 36.65, 27.47, 28.64 = 29.37
Megaminx: 1:24.30, 1:33.30, 1:04.20, 1:22.28, 1:13.57 = 1:20.05
Square-1:


----------



## gamegazerock (May 15, 2012)

square-1 : (22.27), 20.29, 18.86, 19.21, (14.23) = 19.45


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2012)

Multi BLD: 0/2 ~20mins
First cube: off by 6 edges
Second cube: off by 2 edges


----------



## balloon6610 (May 15, 2012)

2x2 : (6.01), (7.30), 6.63, 7.15, 6.90 = 6.89 
3x3 : 21.21, 18.19, 16.39, (15.69),(23.34) = 18.60
3x3 OH : 43. 98, (36.81), (45.50), 43.33, 47.37 = 44.27 Yay OH improvement 
Too lazy to do 4x4


----------



## Sillas (May 15, 2012)

2x2: 7.09, (7.17), (5.70), 5.89, 6.93 = 6.64
3x3: 16.73, 16.95, (15.73), (19.60), 18.37 = 17.35
3x3 OH: 29.68, (37.14), 33.22, (20.51), 33.82 = 32.24


----------



## arcio1 (May 15, 2012)

*3x3*: 26.85, 30.52, 34.56, 42.52, 33.90 = *32.99* Way faster than 2 weeks ago  3/5 A perms 

*3x3 OH*: 1:28.00, 55.25, 1:10.99, 1:06.40, 1:21.47 = *1:12.95* Hell Yeah, sub1 single for weekly comp 

*MegaMinx*: 2:49.12, 2:17.97, 2:47.50, 2:47.48, 2:59.99 = *2:48.03* My signature is so old 

*3BLD*: 7:01.32 = *7:01.32*


----------



## mycube (May 15, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.05 (3.22) (4.86) 4.44 3.93 = 4.14
3x3x3: (11.47) 12.21 13.16 12.03 (14.11) = 12.47
4x4x4: (57.97) (56.21) 57.86 57.53 56.93 = 57.44
5x5x5: (1:52.65) 1:54.93 (1:56.75) 1:54.83 1:55.15 = 1:54.97
6x6x6: (3:21.34) 3:31.25 (3:32.31) 3:27.18 3:25.65 = 3:28.03
comment: nice 
7x7x7: (5:49.31) 5:40.81 (5:23.46) 5:42.44 5:34.75 = 5:39.33
Megaminx: 2:23.56 (2:25.11) (2:13.58) 2:24.47 2:22.27 = 2:23.43
Pyraminx: 9.21 10.50 (13.28) (5.50) 12.94 = 10.88
2x2x2 BLD: 46.71 DNF 30.44 = 30.44
3x3x3 BLD: DNF 4:03.36 2:53.00
3x3x3 Multi-BLD: 2/2 in 9:28.85
comment: first success 
3x3x3 OH: 26.58 (27.68) 25.46 (24.86) 25.46 = 25.83
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:23.44
2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:15.15
comment: PB 

FMC: 34 HTM



Spoiler



L' F2 B R2 U' – 2x2x2 [5/5]

switch to inverse:
D2 U' B D' B' U L2 D' B' L D' B D B' L B' L' B' L – 2x2x3 + EO [19/24]


L4C:
L' F2 B R2 U' L' B L B L' B . D' B' D L' B D L2 U' B D B' U D2
. = B' U' B D B' U : B D' [8-3/29]
: = U' F U B2 U' F' U B2 [8-3/34]


L' F2 B R2 U' L' B L B L' U' B D B' F U B2 U' F' U B' D2 B' D L' B D L2 U' B D B' U D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

Oh wow, another incredibly lucky fewest moves solve! This one not quite as good - 25 moves this time.



Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R F R U B U2 F' L' R2
Solution: B D L' U' R2 B' D B L2 D B L D' U B U' B' D L' D' B2 L B' L' D

2x2x2: B D L' U' R2
2x2x3: B' D B L2
3x cross: D B D' (add premove D)
4th pair: (add premoves L B' L')
OLL: D L D' U B U' B' D L' D'
AUF: B2
D' D cancel before OLL.

Comment: It's ridiculous how easily this fell together - everything was totally obvious. I wouldn't be surprised if someone else duplicates this one too, like emolover did my previous lucky solve - it's all quite obvious (except that I don't know how many people use that OLL which skips PLL - it's the alg I always use in speedsolving for that case, so it was the first thing I tried).



People are going to start thinking I'm good at fewest moves. Warning: I'm definitely not. I just somehow got two outrageously lucky solves two weeks apart.


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2012)

To answer Mike's question in the spoiler:


Spoiler



In a non FM solve I would do r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' which in this case solves the LL (I did your OLL backwards on a solved cube and got that case.)


----------



## Tao Yu (May 15, 2012)

2x2: 3.10, (4.26), 3.36, (2.71), 3.13 = 3.20
3x3: 14.10, (16.51), 11.00, (10.13), 12.32 = 12.47
4x4: 1:06.19, 1:05.63, (51.17), 1:06.02, (1:15.38)
2x2 BLD: 59.08+, DNF(57.59), 37.42+ = 37.42
3x3 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 
234relay: 
MTS:


----------



## Reprobate (May 15, 2012)

2x2 - 17.67, 14.80, (13.94), (17.70), 15.90 = 16.12
3x3 - 55.62, 59.04, (72.65), 61.64, (50.05) = 58.77
4x4 - 3:19.99, (4:34.70), 3:41.70, 3:37.09, (3:07.31) = 3:32.93
5x5 - 6:19.66, 6:02.04, (5:10.96), (7:33.11), 5:17.50 = 5:53.06
6x6 - 10:23.58, (10:21.90), (12:25.21), 11:07.09, 10:24.87 = 10:38.51
7x7 - (13:59.09), 14:44.19, 14:23.19, (15:46.85), 15:26.59 = 14:51.58
2x2, 3x3, 4x4 Relay - 6:37.98
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 Relay - 12:23.00


----------



## guusrs (May 17, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh wow, another incredibly lucky fewest moves solve! This one not quite as good - 25 moves this time.
> ......
> People are going to start thinking I'm good at fewest moves. Warning: I'm definitely not. I just somehow got two outrageously lucky solves two weeks apart.


 
Well done Mike you did it again! Congratz.
Did you notice that the difference between good en average FMC-solvers is just luck!

Poorly you didn't beat me this time. I had an incredible solve too, and I'll keep it a secret to the very last day....


----------



## Jaycee (May 17, 2012)

I wasted such a good scramble with a terrible solution!

FMC : 33 moves



Spoiler



Scramble：R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R F R U B U2 F' L' R2 
Solution : B D F2 L F2 L' D' L U2 L' D L U' F L F R U2 B' U' R B D B' D' B' D B' D' R' B R B2

B D F2 L F2 . U F L F R U2 B' U' R // F2L-1 edge piece
B D B' D' B' D B' D' R' B R B2 // Finish F2L and leave 3 corners

Insert at dot : L' D' L U2 L' D L U2. One move cancel.



What a waste.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

guusrs said:


> Did you notice that the difference between good en average FMC-solvers is just luck!



It's still true that you good FMC'ers are able to successfully sub-30 over 50% of your attempts, and there's no way I can do that (well, not yet, anyway). You have some serious skill that I lack.

I'm looking forward to seeing your solution.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (May 19, 2012)

2x2: 3.04, 3.08, (3.76), (1.83), 2.20=2.77
3x3: (7.65), (10.44), 8.70, 7.65, 8.09=8.15
4x4: 35.06, 33.70, (31.25), 34.23, (35.93)=34.33
5x5: 1:00.96, (1:25.18), 1:02.36, 1:08.68, (1:00.49)=1:04.00
6x6: 2:23.59, (2:31.46), 2:17.56, 2:16.06, (2:15.20)=2:19.07
3x3oh: (13.82), 16.77, 15.65, 15.08, (17.19)=15.83
2x2-3x3-4x4relay: 54.06
2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5relay: 2:02.11


----------



## uvafan (May 19, 2012)

3x3:
Average of 5: 29.36
1. (27.22) 
2. 30.36 
3. 28.87 
4. (32.80) 
5. 28.85


----------



## Aria97 (May 19, 2012)

2x2: (8.86), (3.46), 4.41, 4.18, 3.63: 4.07
3x3: 12.95, (14.04), 12.61, (10.49), 12.92: 12.83
4x4: 1:10.41, (1:25.74), (58.07), 1:16.04, 1:21.12: 1:15.86 comment: PB single
3x3 one-handed: 19.06, (18.10), (22.97), 21.89, 18.74: 19.90 comment: time to start practise OH again!


----------



## Zaterlord (May 20, 2012)

3x3x3: (25.13), 27.67, 27.94, 30.33,( 32.89)=28.64


----------



## jonlin (May 20, 2012)

3x3: 15.33, 18.40, 15.47, 17.02, 17.47
Avg: 16.65
2x2: 7.94, 4.01, 4.13, 4.45, 5.67
Avg: 4.75
4x4: 1:16.00, 1:35.66, 1:21.65, 1:24.04, 1:37.12
Avg: 1:27.12
Square-1: 1:22.36, 3:00.06, 1:42.77, 1:57.04, 1:18.34
Avg: 1:40.72
Clock: DNF(44.07), 36.11, 50.12, 53.52, 21.18
Avg: 46.58
OH:40.62, 31.09, 46.33, 40.28, 37.77
Avg: 39.56
234 Relay: 1:59.82
2BLD: 51.39, 48.92, 59.74
Result: 48.92
3BLD: 3:08.71, DNS, DNS
Result: 3:08.71


----------



## guusrs (May 21, 2012)

FMC: 18 moves!

explanation: see odderen.dk or spoiler:



Spoiler



solve: B D L2 U L U' L2 F L F2 U F R' F' R F R2 B (18)

nice start on normal scramble: B D 
pre-moves (D' B') on inverse scramble 2x2x2 block: B' R2 (2+2)
pre-moves (R2 B) on normal scramble: 
2x2x2 block + pairs: B D (2+2)
extra pre-move (F) (2+3)
at this point F L would be the obvious thing to do for a 7-move 2x2x3 block (like Tomoaki suggested), but then the FL-edge would be flipped in an uncomfortable way so I did:
flip FL-edge: L2 U L U' L2 (7+3)
surprising F2L: F L F U F (12+3)
common LL-alg: F' U' F U F R' F' R, 5 moves cancel! (15+3)
undo pre-move: F R2 B (18)

finding good pre-moves are crucial (unless you name is Erik Akkersdijk (-; )
PB and 1 move above optimal solution!
BTW: optimal: L F2 U2 R' U' R' B2 U F B U' B' D' R2 D2 L2 F2 (17)


----------



## Guti (May 21, 2012)

2x2
10.28, 5.24, 5.95, 7.07, 3.33= 6.09
3x3
23.32, 22.77, 27.85, 23.54, 25.48= 24.11(pb)
3x3 OH
1:09.63, 1:08.95, 56.00(pb), 1:14.33, 1:16.25=1:10.97(pb)
Very good for me


----------



## okayama (May 21, 2012)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 18 moves!
> 
> explanation: see odderen.dk or spoiler:
> 
> ...


 
Excellent solution!



> finding good pre-moves are crucial (unless you name is Erik Akkersdijk (-; )



I found the same start and pre-moves, as described in odderen.dk, but I couldn't find your solution.
The _flip FL-edge_ step seems crucial for me, really nice and great.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2012)

Wow, Guus, that was just fantastic!


----------



## Jaycee (May 21, 2012)

Holy godly Guus 

Goal : Beat Mike Hughey at MTS before week 30. T_T


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2012)

Preliminary results: same podium as last week , congrats to yoinneroid, Mike and mycube

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.77 asiahyoo1997
 3.07 cuberkid10
 3.20 Tao Yu
 3.22 ybs1230
 3.38 xcuber99
 3.94 Daniel Liamitz
 4.06 yoinneroid
 4.07 Aria97
 4.14 mycube
 4.70 antoineccantin
 4.71 dinostef
 4.74 pdilla
 4.75 jonlin
 5.03 BlueDevil
 5.27 Jaycee
 5.42 thatkid
 5.67 riley
 5.69 FinnGamer
 5.70 Alcuber
 5.71 ThomasJE
 5.72 okayama
 5.73 zaki
 5.75 Skullush
 5.79 brandbest1
 6.06 JianhanC
 6.09 Guti
 6.12 AndersB
 6.64 Sillas
 6.87 Andrejon
 6.89 balloon6610
 7.07 comamycube
 7.51 Mike Hughey
 7.66 TheDubDubJr
 7.80 Divineskulls
 7.91 Mikel
 7.95 Kenneth Svendson
 9.09 toma
 9.20 MeshuggahX
 9.20 Schmidt
 9.30 Jenscold
 16.12 Reprobate
 17.89 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.15 asiahyoo1997
 11.29 yoinneroid
 11.72 dinostef
 12.47 Tao Yu
 12.47 mycube
 12.56 cuberkid10
 12.83 Aria97
 13.50 Daniel Liamitz
 13.99 riley
 14.07 JianhanC
 14.43 Andrejon
 14.83 AndersB
 15.05 zaki
 15.29 MediocreDude
 15.43 xcuber99
 15.47 pdilla
 15.64 Skullush
 16.37 BlueDevil
 16.65 jonlin
 16.83 Divineskulls
 17.25 Kenneth Svendson
 17.26 Jaycee
 17.35 Sillas
 17.86 Mikel
 18.60 balloon6610
 18.77 MeshuggahX
 18.81 antoineccantin
 19.08 FinnGamer
 19.76 toma
 20.43 thatkid
 20.99 Mike Hughey
 21.40 brandbest1
 22.71 TheDubDubJr
 22.84 Jenscold
 24.11 Guti
 24.92 ThomasJE
 25.69 Alcuber
 27.07 Schmidt
 28.65 Zaterlord
 28.88 aznanimedude
 32.99 arcio1
 35.16 hfsdo
 35.19 hcfong
 40.55 MatsBergsten
 58.77 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(33)

 34.33 asiahyoo1997
 41.04 yoinneroid
 52.09 Andrejon
 52.80 zaki
 55.18 Jakube
 55.20 cuberkid10
 57.44 mycube
 57.45 Daniel Liamitz
 59.26 JianhanC
 1:00.57 dinostef
 1:01.46 xcuber99
 1:01.94 Divineskulls
 1:05.95 Tao Yu
 1:07.98 riley
 1:09.59 antoineccantin
 1:09.86 Jaycee
 1:15.50 MeshuggahX
 1:15.86 Aria97
 1:17.08 Skullush
 1:23.77 thatkid
 1:26.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:27.12 jonlin
 1:27.21 Mike Hughey
 1:27.59 TheDubDubJr
 1:27.97 BlueDevil
 1:38.63 Mikel
 1:40.09 FinnGamer
 2:15.04 Schmidt
 2:23.07 ThomasJE
 2:23.54 toma
 2:41.01 MatsBergsten
 3:32.93 Reprobate
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:04.00 asiahyoo1997
 1:25.09 yoinneroid
 1:36.29 JianhanC
 1:38.07 zaki
 1:47.50 Andrejon
 1:49.84 dinostef
 1:53.49 antoineccantin
 1:54.97 mycube
 2:07.92 riley
 2:15.31 Skullush
 2:19.74 cuberkid10
 2:21.77 AndersB
 2:31.25 Mike Hughey
 2:34.50 Daniel Liamitz
 2:35.64 thatkid
 2:44.64 Jaycee
 3:00.65 Mikel
 3:01.61 MeshuggahX
 3:03.58 Kenneth Svendson
 3:38.25 FinnGamer
 4:10.68 toma
 4:36.80 Schmidt
 5:48.56 MatsBergsten
 5:53.07 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:19.07 asiahyoo1997
 3:28.03 mycube
 4:13.84 Skullush
 4:37.59 Mike Hughey
 4:58.44 riley
 7:44.99 FinnGamer
10:38.51 Reprobate
 DNF Schmidt
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:25.35 Jakube
 5:39.33 mycube
 6:28.51 Skullush
 6:42.65 Mike Hughey
12:04.21 Kenneth Svendson
14:51.32 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 15.83 asiahyoo1997
 17.65 yoinneroid
 17.70 antoineccantin
 19.90 Aria97
 20.08 Daniel Liamitz
 20.11 Andrejon
 25.12 Skullush
 25.83 mycube
 26.44 AndersB
 27.12 dinostef
 29.37 JianhanC
 31.14 cuberkid10
 32.06 zaki
 32.24 Sillas
 33.67 xcuber99
 33.72 MeshuggahX
 33.72 Jaycee
 38.74 riley
 39.56 jonlin
 41.69 Kenneth Svendson
 41.80 TheDubDubJr
 42.33 Mike Hughey
 44.37 balloon6610
 47.16 Mikel
 48.05 brandbest1
 50.90 pdilla
 57.66 ThomasJE
 1:05.63 FinnGamer
 1:10.97 Guti
 1:12.95 arcio1
 1:17.28 Schmidt
 1:21.31 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:34.02 antoineccantin
 1:35.93 Mike Hughey
 2:23.29 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 21.98 Jaycee
 23.02 Mike Hughey
 23.49 yoinneroid
 30.44 mycube
 34.81 MatsBergsten
 37.42 Tao Yu
 39.35 thatkid
 40.41 xcuber99
 44.52 riley
 48.92 jonlin
 51.99 cuberkid10
 1:31.02 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:19.03 Mike Hughey
 1:24.21 MatsBergsten
 1:53.71 Skullush
 1:59.79 yoinneroid
 2:21.31 Jaycee
 2:53.00 mycube
 3:08.71 jonlin
 3:12.71 Mikel
 3:23.00 arcio1
 3:24.89 xcuber99
 DNF Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:45.24 MatsBergsten
11:35.48 yoinneroid
 DNF Skullush
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:39.23 Mike Hughey
17:24.65 MatsBergsten
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

40:50.74 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/9 (57:21)  yoinneroid
10/15 (58:41)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 9:28)  mycube
2/2 ( 9:36)  Jaycee
4/6 (31:39)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 4:36)  Skullush
0/2 (20:00)  antoineccantin
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:10.25 Mike Hughey
 1:21.27 Jaycee
 1:26.46 cuberkid10
 DNF xcuber99
 DNF Daniel Liamitz
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 54.06 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.82 yoinneroid
 1:04.94 zaki
 1:11.38 cuberkid10
 1:14.55 Daniel Liamitz
 1:17.86 dinostef
 1:23.44 mycube
 1:27.43 JianhanC
 1:30.31 Jaycee
 1:34.88 riley
 1:39.00 xcuber99
 1:48.56 Divineskulls
 1:49.74 TheDubDubJr
 1:59.82 jonlin
 2:00.02 MeshuggahX
 2:16.17 Mike Hughey
 2:20.93 FinnGamer
 2:47.12 ThomasJE
 2:59.75 toma
 3:05.18 Schmidt
 6:37.98 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:02.11 asiahyoo1997
 2:18.51 yoinneroid
 2:54.08 zaki
 3:13.45 JianhanC
 3:14.98 dinostef
 3:15.15 mycube
 3:40.29 cuberkid10
 3:41.54 Daniel Liamitz
 3:52.67 riley
 4:09.50 Jaycee
 4:52.86 TheDubDubJr
 5:01.50 Mike Hughey
 5:04.99 MeshuggahX
 6:37.19 FinnGamer
 7:31.00 Schmidt
 7:47.50 toma
12:23.00 Reprobate
*Magic*(10)

 0.96 brandbest1
 1.22 xcuber99
 1.29 BlueDevil
 1.32 dinostef
 1.58 riley
 1.79 cuberkid10
 2.00 yoinneroid
 2.08 antoineccantin
 2.32 zaki
 4.92 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.49 antoineccantin
 3.07 dinostef
 3.54 BlueDevil
 3.84 Mike Hughey
 4.02 zaki
 4.26 yoinneroid
 4.59 riley
*Skewb*(2)

 21.25 Mike Hughey
 28.09 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 8.75 Andrejon
 11.58 yoinneroid
 13.48 zaki
 14.68 Mike Hughey
 21.24 BlueDevil
 46.58 jonlin
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.56 Andrejon
 7.15 Alcuber
 7.47 cuberkid10
 7.62 yoinneroid
 7.68 zaki
 8.01 Skullush
 8.19 Daniel Liamitz
 9.18 antoineccantin
 9.26 comamycube
 9.92 ThomasJE
 9.96 BlueDevil
 10.52 Jaycee
 10.88 mycube
 11.22 riley
 12.54 Kenneth Svendson
 12.55 brandbest1
 13.51 AndersB
 14.14 dinostef
 14.31 Schmidt
 15.29 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:20.05 JianhanC
 1:32.42 antoineccantin
 1:34.74 Divineskulls
 1:55.23 yoinneroid
 1:58.28 xcuber99
 2:23.43 mycube
 2:27.15 Daniel Liamitz
 2:30.67 Skullush
 2:48.03 arcio1
 2:59.75 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(8)

 19.45 gamegazerock
 37.79 yoinneroid
 40.29 Skullush
 41.62 brandbest1
 48.76 Mike Hughey
 1:14.26 Mikel
 1:40.72 jonlin
 1:45.14 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

18 guusrs
23 okayama
25 Mike Hughey
33 Jaycee
34 mycube
58 Mikel
65 FinnGamer

*Contest results*

356 yoinneroid
292 Mike Hughey
286 mycube
251 asiahyoo1997
234 cuberkid10
219 Daniel Liamitz
213 dinostef
213 zaki
211 Jaycee
211 Skullush
193 riley
192 antoineccantin
188 JianhanC
176 xcuber99
175 Andrejon
132 Aria97
131 jonlin
122 Tao Yu
112 FinnGamer
107 AndersB
106 BlueDevil
104 Kenneth Svendson
101 Mikel
101 MeshuggahX
90 Divineskulls
90 thatkid
89 MatsBergsten
82 brandbest1
80 Schmidt
79 TheDubDubJr
77 pdilla
76 ThomasJE
66 Sillas
59 Alcuber
55 toma
53 balloon6610
46 Jakube
43 Reprobate
41 Guti
41 ybs1230
40 okayama
35 MediocreDude
29 arcio1
28 comamycube
20 Jenscold
17 guusrs
12 gamegazerock
12 hfsdo
10 Zaterlord
9 aznanimedude
6 hcfong


----------



## Attila (May 26, 2012)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 18 moves!
> 
> explanation: see odderen.dk or spoiler:
> 
> ...


Congratz Guus, that's wonderful


----------



## arcio1 (May 27, 2012)

I did 7:01.32 in 3x3 Blindfolded, not 3:23.00


----------

